# Tree work needed



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for a honest, dependable, insured tree guy to take down a magnolia and haul it off. Probably needs to be climbed and limbed on the way up then have the trunk taken out on the way down. The tree is in my backyard but not close to my house. Do you guys have anyone you'd recommend I call?

Thanks.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Tree service*

I have used David Mitchell that owns Top Notch Tree Service several times myself. He is licensed and insured. He has been at this for years and is very professional. 850-968-2060 Office. 850-255-4462 Cell.

Tell him that Dale recommended him. Good Luck.:thumbup:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Dale1936 said:


> I have used David Mitchell that owns Top Notch Tree Service several times myself. He is licensed and insured. He has been at this for years and is very professional. 850-968-2060 Office. 850-255-4462 Cell.
> 
> Tell him that Dale recommended him. Good Luck.:thumbup:


Thank you Dale, I will call him. 

Still looking for a few more recommendations. Let me know if you know of a good tree guy. 

Thanks


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Clay Cook at (850) 346-6650. He is a pro.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*tree work*

You are very welcome. Friendly advice. Make sure they are insured before the saw cranks. I have heard of horror stories over injuries. Protect yourself. Good Luck.

Dale


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Dale1936 said:


> You are very welcome. Friendly advice. Make sure they are insured before the saw cranks. I have heard of horror stories over injuries. Protect yourself. Good Luck.
> 
> Dale


Thanks again Dale. David is supposed to take the tree down in the next week or two. I appreciate the recommendation.


----------

